# hi from dan howitt in gulf coast



## Dan Howitt (Sep 26, 2015)

thanks everyone for the great information here. has been real helpful for years!


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Where on the Gulf Coast? I'm on coastal Mississippi.


----------



## Dan Howitt (Sep 26, 2015)

All around currently while touring. Hello Mississip!


----------

